# power question



## staysixsixsixkid (Jan 25, 2006)

with rs4 cams, intake manifold, and fuel rail, with awe's full stage 3 kit with their intercooolers whats the most that you think id be able to make with all that, i already have stage 3 n what not


----------



## staysixsixsixkid (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: power question (staysixsixsixkid)*

no1??? commmon now


----------

